# Genius TvGO A11



## the_minesweeper (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey guys
About a year ago I bought the Genius TvGO A11 TV capture PCI card. With windows xp everything was fine... But when I upgraded my PC to winows 7 I wasnt able to find the right drivers. So I contacted KYE who gave me the following answer: 

Hi,

Because the chipset vendor ceased to support, we can't offer driver for Windows 7.
We regret to inform you of this news.


Best Regards,
KYE-CSD


I just dont want to give up hope!! Is anyone out there who can help me install the Card anyway?!?!

please, help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you tried the Vista driver? *http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/drivers/tv-tuners/companies/genius/models/tvgo_a11/11323.html*

Or this one that is supposed to be for all versions of Windows? *http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/TV-Tuner-Co/Genius/Genius-TVGo-A11-10.shtml*

If you're using Windows 7 Professional or Ultimate, you could run your TV software in XP Mode using the XP driver.

If you're using Windows 7 Home Premium, which doesn't support XP Mode, you could install the freeware *VirtualBox*, then install and run XP as a separate operating system inside 7.


----------



## the_minesweeper (Mar 14, 2010)

i've been away for some time...
i will now try the solutions you proposed koala


----------



## the_minesweeper (Mar 14, 2010)

the vista driver you listed koala was for the PAL version. i need NTSC...
and the other driver is not recognised by windows...
gonna try virtualbox now
i hope it works
thanks anyway for the help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Genius TVGo A11 drivers: http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/drivers/tv-tuners/companies/genius/models/tvgo_a11/index.html

Try the third one down, Genius TVGo A11/A11MCE (NTSC/PAL-M/N) Vista Driver v.1.3.3.2


----------



## the_minesweeper (Mar 14, 2010)

it seems that virtualbox isn't able to install any hardware
i think it`s time to surrender


----------



## the_minesweeper (Mar 14, 2010)

i tried the last driver you listed koala, but windows 7 keeps installing my card as a generic pci dtv card.
well, i supose i can always set up a dual boot.
thanks for your help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Another option would be to replace the Genius card with one that is properly supported in Windows 7.

Check here for compatibility: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...are&category=TV Devices&subcategory=TV Tuners


----------

